# Split/Second XBOX 360 Controller Problem!



## B_en_E (15. März 2011)

Hey leute,
hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen also...
hab mir überlegt split second zu kaufen hab aber erst die demo gespielt...
in der demo liefs wunderbar auch mit dem XBOX 360 Controller....
habs mir jetzt gekauft und muss feststellen es geht nur mit tastatur o.O
selbst wenn ich den controller manuell konfiguriere geht er im einzelspieler und im splitscreen modus nicht...
hoffe mir kann jemand hier helfen ich find das spiel nämlich eigentlich super aber das mit dem controller ist sch...ade


----------



## Abufaso (17. März 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert es mit Controller 1a!

Hast du die aktuellen Controller Treiber?


----------



## B_en_E (17. März 2011)

Ja habe ich hab die beigelegte Xbox 360 Accesoires 1.2 oda wie das heißt installiert,tipp ma is die neuste weil wenn ich auf nach updates suchen klicke sagt er auch kein neues update verfügbar oda so....funzt auch bei allen spielen nur hier net inner demo vom spiel hat er aba auch gefunzt....hattest du den controller eigentlich manuell konfiguriert im spiel oda ging einfach so?


----------



## Abufaso (17. März 2011)

Am treiber kanns also net liegen...

Bei mir hab ich einfach den controller angeschlossen, das game gestartet und alle tasten waren voreingestellt.
Hab mich mal bisschen umgeschaut und du bist anscheinend nicht der einzige mit dem problem....gibts sogar recht häufig...und leider immer ohne lösung. 
Vielleicht kommt ja demnächst n patch raus wo der bug behoben wird. Ich schau noch mal auf der ea website.


----------



## Zergoras (18. März 2011)

Es wird kein Patch mehr kommen, leider. Das Spiel gibts ja jetzt auch schon was länger. Und btw es ist nicht von EA, sondern von Disney Interactive.
Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit dem Controller und schon alles ausprobiert. Aber ich habs aufgegeben.


----------



## B_en_E (20. März 2011)

also hab das spiel nochma neu installiert und beim start als erstes ne controllertaste und KEINE taste auf der Tastatur gedrückt....wenn ich das am anfang mache geht es komischerweise ohne etwas einzustellen oder so perfekt


----------

